#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Επιλογή μοτέρ εξαερισμού

## tassoskatsi

Καλησπέρα παιδιά θέλω να επιλέξω ένα μοτέρ τριών ταχυτήτων εξαερισμού και παρατήρησα μια διαφορά ανάμεσα σε δυο.

Για την πρώτη ταχύτητα και στα δύο μοτέρ με τα ίδια ακριβώς γεωμετρικά χαρακτηριστικά: 
Q1=2500m3/h,  900RPM
Q2=2350 m3/h,  1400 RPM

Το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι οι στροφές ανάμεσα στα δύο μοτέρ.

Αυτό προκύπτει λόγω της στατικής πίεσης που λογικά θα είναι μικρότερη για λιγότερες στροφές με αποτέλεσμα την αύξηση της παροχής?

----------


## Xάρης

Μήπως δεν έχουν ακριβώς τα ίδια γεωμετρικά χαρακτηριστικά;
Για ποια μοντέλα πρόκειται; 
Δώσε αν μπορείς συνδέσμους στις ιστοσελίδες τους.

----------


## tassoskatsi

Τα μοτέρ είναι σε αυτό το pdf: http://tzavellas.gr/tzavellas/images.../b%2016sel.pdf

Συγκρίνω τις σελίδες Β6,Β7 για 900&1400 RPM 
Τύπος DA 10/10 με ισχύ 3/4 HP με ίδιες γεωμετρικές διαστάσεις.

----------


## Xάρης

Συγκρίνεις νομίζω ανόμοια πράγματα.

Στο 1ο έχει μέγιστο αριθμό στροφών τις 900rpm και το 2ο τις 1.400rpm.

Το 1ο δίνει το πολύ 3.400m³/h και το 2ο δίνει το πολύ 3.800m³/h. 
Λογικό αυτό αφού το 2ο μπορεί να λειτουργεί σε περισσότερες στροφές το λεπτό.

Προφανώς η διαβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων είναι διαφορετική.
Δηλαδή η πρώτη ταχύτητα στο 1ο λειτουργεί με περισσότερες στροφές από την πρώτη ταχύτητα στο 2ο.

----------


## tassoskatsi

Το γνωρίζω ότι είναι διαφορετικές οι ταχύτητες, όπως και το αναφέρω στο πρώτο ποστ. 

Εγώ το πήγαινα με την διαφορά τις στατικής πίεσης  (περισσότερες στροφές=>μεγαλύτερη στατική πίεση=> μικρότερη παροχή)

Είναι μια λύση  και αυτή που λες με την διαφορετική διαβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων.

φιλικά πάντα και σ'ευχαριστώ  

πιο από τα δύο επιλέγεις όμως από θέμα οικονομική-απόδοσης?

----------


## Xάρης

Αν όλα τα γεωμετρικά κι άλλα χαρακτηριστικά των μοτέρ είναι τα ίδια, η παροχή αέρα είναι ανάλογη των στροφών.
Κάτι το οποίο είναι εύλογο και αποτυπώνεται και στα σχετικά διαγράμματα του εντύπου.

Για το πιο είναι πιο οικονομικό, η απάντηση δεν είναι μονοσήμαντη.
Πρέπει να εξετάσεις ποιες είναι οι ανάγκες, σε ποια περιοχή της ισχύος θα λειτουργεί τον περισσότερο χρόνο, ποια είναι η αντίστοιχη κατανάλωση ενέργειας όπως προκύπτει από τα διαγράμματα της επόμενης σελίδας του εντύπου.

----------

